# Scary day on the rock



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Started out east and met up with Yogi. We fished the grand in the am, and heard of a few fish being caught but by the time we get set up, the river was still on the rise, and it was becoming a lot more muddy. More so than I like to fish in, so we headed to the chagrin, thinking maybe the water would be a little clearer. I checked the flows on the way and saw that it was back on the rise. Yogi headed home, but being the addict I am I decided to head to rocky, as the flow was only 150 when I looked at it. Hit up a popular ford for about 2 hours, hooked and landed 2. Then I went upstream and stopped at Horse Ford. There was nothing but leaves in the big swirling pool so I decided to give the other side a try, but instead of walking on the land and going downstream, I decided to cross on the ford, my big mistake. As I was in the middle of the ford, I stepped down into a huge hole right in the middle of the ford, and was quickly up to my chest in water. There was a big log that was jammed in between the openings, and i grabbed onto this trying to hold myself up. Well the water had tremendous pressure running underneath me, and it quickly filled my waders up with water (GET A WADING BELT). I tried to pull myself up over the log, but it was simply too much and in a matter of seconds I found myself completely underwater. Well thankfully luck was on my side, and I did not get sucked down in any undercuts, and was shot out into the pool, where I swam to the surface, then could stand. I lost my fishing rod, and my cell phone is ruined, however I am still here so I am a lucky guy. I have only been wading rivers for about a year now, and I think this was an extreme learning experience. 

I would put up pics of the fish, however they are no longer in existence as my phone was washed out.

Always be careful of where you are walking, dont just assume, as I did. Hopefully some of the newer fisherman out there can read this, and help prevent this from happening to you.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad you're still around to make this post!! Geez, can't imagine... You buy that wading belt yet?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

When I go to purchase a new rod, it will be the first thing in my cart.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad you made it back ok,,, and I am sure you learned a lesson . Hopefully some of the new to the wading game will listen to what can happen and be prepared for the next trip.
Being an old bull so to speak.. I would have chosen the easy path down the stream and crossed there. Try and remember the old joke about the young bull and old bull... lol sometimes it really is the best way to go. ( if you dont know the joke just pm me and I will relay it to you.....


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

sure glad you're able to make the post phildo. yeah, you bet that was a lesson learned! ive been wading streams and rivers for many ,many moons now , and 1 thing i can guarantee ya is that waders, especially chest high's , can give you a false sense of security. ALWAYS WEAR A WADER BELT!!. 
these days i rarely wear anything other than my hippers. i personally do not go into the deeper holes like i did as a younger buck.
sure glad you made it out ok , and as a good friend of mine ounce said
"be careful out there fellas , the best hole in the river aint worth a hole in the ground"


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to hear you are OK, that could have not had a happy ending.. I am new to wading as well, my breathable waders came with a good belt, but I too have concern about stuff like this. I was considering getting a foldable wading staff for uncertain ground while learning different sections of the river. I think Dick's has one for about 20 dollars..


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i absolutely reccommend a wading staff. that couple $$$$ just may save your life someday


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

First off glad your alive! Secondly you know now never never never did I say never step off into water where you have not entered before with out seeing the bottom! I have been wading rivers all over the great lakes and I fall every now and then. I fell last week in the Manistee!..lol.. Now iam sick! The moral of the story number one feel the bottom with your new wading staff or a stick something! Secondly use and old belt or buy a welding belt! You will fall again and the next time hopefully will be in ankle deep water! There are two types of fisherman those who have fallen and those who will! Be safe! What you steeped into is a key way thats cut into the ford for water to pass through at low flow then it was covered at high flow! Be safe gents!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Still working on getting some waders. But this is a good reminder of the safety of wading. You just never know what will happen on the river. Lucky, I always have my wife with me when we fish. So if something does happen, there is someone there to help if need. I feel the same way about ice fishing, always good to have someone with you. Although, we haven't done it yet. But you never know.

thephildo0916, glad you made it out safe. Had to be a scary moment.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the warning and lesson learned. I had a old timer tell me just last weekend that my belt wasn't tight enough. Good thing I hadn't fallen before that!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you made it out alive and willing to discuss it. Might help others that don't use a belt (yet}.
I had a close call on the Little Manistee years ago. Stepped into a hole during high water and swept toward a logjam which is death for sure if you are not on the surface of the water. Was wearing a belt that came with my new Orvis waders and it kept me up so I could bump up on one of the semi submerged logs and pull myself up onto the jam. Waited and hour for my buddy to pass by, tie a rope to a tree and them pull me to safety. I have worn a belt ever since then regardless of where I am wading.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

About three winters back I was driving by that exact spot and watched an angler crossing the log passing over that slot in the ford. I looked away for a second and when I glanced back he was gone! So I pulled over and raced over, and he was pinned against the upstream side of the log in a heavily concentrated current. I had good footing so I had him grab my arm and got him out of there. As it turned out, this guy was fishing on his lunch break and for some crazy reason decided that crossing a slippery, wet/icy log in dress shoes was a good idea. Well, it wasn't! He was OK and, amazingly, never let go of his rod, although his cell phone was obviously dead, too.

Let these be lessons for some: no fish is worth dying over!

Glad you got out OK.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow. Glad to hear you're still with us. 

Even in limited flows, that is a chute of all chutes. Fortunately, the water comes up relatively quick in the back end. I remember years ago my old retriever went in there and then attempted to swim back to the ford. I had to walk around to the tailout to get here to swim to the back end: I thought she'd paddle herself to death.

Rods, cell phones, and all of our equipment can be replaced. A life can't. 

River safety should never be taken for granted. If there's any doubt about where to cross whether above (upstream) or below (downstream) of deep water, it's nearly always easier to approach it from below. If you're unfamiliar with the water and you can't make out the bottom ALWAYS keep one foot firmly planted. Also, if you are thin, small, and don't weigh all that much, be extra careful. Also, asking someone who knows the water can be helpful.

Cautious wading is an often overlooked aspect that can turn a good day of fishing into a nightmare.

Glad you're sharing this information with us all, especially the inexperienced. Even the experienced (myself included) need an occasional reminder.

C510I


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you're ok! You must have missed the "wading safety tips" thread.... 

Maybe there should be a sticky on safety and stream side etiquette...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

It was simply lazy on my part. I stepped in water I couldnt see. Let me tell you, I dont think I will ever rush something like that again. I just hope others can learn from my mistake.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad your OK..... What did I say about a belt when we went out???? Rocky almost claimed my life twice 4 years ago if it wasnt for two guys rushing in and dragging me to shore!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

So glad you are OK man. I haven't had an accident except just slipping on some shallow rocks. I carry a wading stick when going deep. 

This will only make more cautious next time which is a good thing.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

glad you are ok!!,this is a good reminder for all of us!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Carpman said:


> So glad you are OK man. I haven't had an accident except just slipping on some shallow rocks. I carry a wading stick when going deep.
> 
> This will only make more cautious next time which is a good thing.


Exactly. I will learn, and be a better fisherman for it! well hopefully haha


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow! I was wondering why I never heard back...thats always a sketchy spot and I have seen a few go stumbling in there..scary stuff..I can post that pic you sent me if you want


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

if you would man! so that my fishing attempt wasnt in vein! haha


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sd not a good creek to fall in bro!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow i am allways leary but you bring the point home we all get excited anxious and careless we all do thanks for the story as a reminder. I am just glad you are OK. BTW yes putting on my belt in the morning and I think I am gonna get a stick. Thanks again for the story and again glad you are Ok Good Luck Karma owes you a biggun this weekend!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a pic of Phil's fish. He must have text me before taking a drink.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow!! glad you are okay. If I knew you were going to do this, I would have went with you to the rocky. Water can get pretty crazy pretty quick. I have never been a fan of wading the rocky, I first hand know why it is called the "rocky", I must have twisted my ankle 3 times when I was there. Well anyways, glad you are okay. I bet you are glad you got the gander mountain insurance for your rod. I will give you a pass for calling me yogi instead of jogi.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I was there yesterday and crossed in that same exact spot @4pm. However, I fish that stretch above there all the time and always cross ON the ford and looked at that same log and thought "wow, if that thing comes loose while I'm crossing, I'm swimming". Glad to hear you are OK but this is a wake up call for me and a reminder for others to the danger of rivers. I've been across there a hundred times and had no idea there was that kind of hole there and yesterdays flow was in no way "dangerous". Just goes to show you always need to be careful. On a side note, I caught nothing!...I suck.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

rustyhooks said:


> i absolutely reccommend a wading staff. that couple $$$$ just may save your life someday


rustyhooks is right on the money about a staff. I am one who also wears my hippers more often the the chest waders (yes, I have both). No matter which waders I'm in, the Folstaf wading staff is at the ready. I ALWAYS have worn a wading belt, but I took many a spill before I got wise about the staff. Not only can it feel what's ahead & around you, but it provides that 3rd point of a triangle that GREATLY enhances stability, especially in swift water. I am NEVER wading without mine, even in ponds & lakes where dropoffs & muck bottoms can get ya.
A good staff is costly, but what is your life worth?
Mike


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

wading belt was purchased today, and I will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Sure glad your still with us brother.

As some have said, The longer you pursue this crazy passion, it's just a matter of time before we get "baptized". Definitely keep those belts cinched up boys and girls. Even in crystal clear water I've been tricked. Walk slowly, firmly, and carry a good stick if you wish. When we fish solo, just like any other outdoor pursuit, the degree of danger rises. 

Years ago I went for a swim in the Chagrin ice water. I had been wading in calm water that eventually took me below a bend, away from the guys that were in eyesignt and earshot above me. I slipped on the shale bottom, went down not once, but 2 more times. Filled-up neoprene with slush. Somehow still hung on to rod. By the time I stumble back upstream, got to my car, my hand could not trurn the key in the lock and I was not all there upstairs. Yea, I learn stuff the hard way.

:C


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Just glad you are ok thats a scary feeling, and nice fish.


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad to hear you are ok!

I might as well throw it out there....aside from safe crossings, another thing to watch out for the ice flows in the future when the snow and ice starts thawing. It's amazing how much force the sheets of ice can have against you. Generally a good idea to know whats upstream and furthermore scan for the sheets in between casts.

Ice scares me because they can sneak up on you as they break away from shore... Generally you can control your walking safety by following certain rules...cross only what you can see, limit crossing to thigh high water or less, use a stick or wading staff, take small steps, etc.

I think something often overlooked is the what-ifs scenarios. What do you do if "this" happens... Sometimes having a gameplan could be the lifesaver.

It never hurts to share these types of experiences and advice as it could save someone's life in the future unknowingly.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Personally I never wade an area unless I see someone having waded that exact spot before me. To boldly go where no man has gone before can be suicidal especially on streams with soft bottoms like The Grand. I am not familiar with wading belts, tell me about them. Some kinda floatation device I assume?


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Not only are unseen deep holes scary but certain fast water that's only a foot deep can be a problem as well. (for me anyway) Crossed a spot on the rocky a few years ago and purposely went through the shallow (safer?) but FAST moving current. Hit a spot so darn slippery that the water was just pushing me downstream even though my feet were stationary. I didn't panic because it was fairly shallow but it did get my heart beating like I jogged three miles.

You guys share some scary stories. Shortdrift, I can't even imagine how you were feeling while you were waiting. Scary.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I was in the position to save a guy one night a long time ago. I was fishing for salmon right in front of daniels dam. I knew the rocks and where you could go very well. Along comes this guy and tries to sneak in next to me. I tell him to stop, don't take another step. Huge drop to over 8' deep right there. He looks and says to me he done it before. He took the step and at the same time I went for him. He was down, I had to kneel on the rock, filling up my own waders, reached down and grabbed onto the back of his neck. He was totally under, yanked him out. All he could say was thank you. I was so po'ed, I had to leave since I was soaked. Be careful out there.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Fishingguy

Nice gratitude, huh. Oh well, I believe in what goes around - comes around. You did good Bud. The river will bring you good karma sometime


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

The Tuna said:


> Personally I never wade an area unless I see someone having waded that exact spot before me. To boldly go where no man has gone before can be suicidal especially on streams with soft bottoms like The Grand. I am not familiar with wading belts, tell me about them. Some kinda floatation device I assume?



Wading belts, at least mine should be wrapped around your mid section or higher firmly, to keep water intake to a minimum should you take a spill or become submerged after a slip or an unexpected drop off.. They really are a must in wading from my standpoint. They are of paramount importance if you will be fishing on your own in a secluded location. A staff and a pfd are also a good idea. I plan on getting a good wading staff.. Stay safe.

Cheers,

Scott


----------

